# UK - Spain First Leg



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all I shall be setting off in May for the first leg of my forthcoming European Tour, Whats the best route from Uk to Murcia area. I would like to do this over about four days.
Setting out from Southampton area is it best via Dover or Portsmouth with fuel charges dont know which may be most cost effective?
What campsites are there i the Murcia region i have found very few? i dont mind using the all singing all dancing sites one or two nights a week but need to mix with cheaper sites! dont fancy Lay by overnight stops.
I will then be heading on to Portugal Algarve for a few weeks then a slow trip back via Spain and France to arrive home around end july.
Any reccomendations greatly appreciated, also any recommended route stop overs along the way.
Mick


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi mep, i too live near southampton and my route is as follows- portsmouth/ caen ferry, A84 south to rennes, nantes, bordeaux,san sebastien,pamplona,zaragosa, teruel, sagunt,valencia past benidorm and alicante (by pass both, v easy) and then murcia. i have done this in two days, not advised but four days much more comfortable. as for stopovers we just leave the motorway and find a nice little town and park up. never had any problems in 5 years. i am sure you will have a great time and our first european trip was the best one cause everything is new and you learn so much and meet so many people. safe travels all the best sean.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi again mep, forgot to add this rote is all motorway and in total about 60 euros in tolls which is very good. sean


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi MEP have to agree with Seanoo that is my preferred route with the exception of doing motorway all the way, there is normally a decent road running alongside m/way (Spanish hate paying more than us ) these roads go thro. little towns etc. so you see more of the Spanish life in saying that if you drive thro. siesta time (afternoons 1-30ish.--5 pm) you may not see a living soul. It may be worth getting an ACSI. card or/and a camping cheques both give guides to discount camping. (see previous threads ) Tho as Seanoo says pop onto m/way to bypass the large towns. The other way is Dover - Calais as it very nice thro. france with many more Aires/campsites. Main thing is enjoy.

Alex.


----------



## 108786 (Dec 17, 2007)

There are quite a few sites in Murcia. Currently we are parked up at Playa de Mazarron in Bolnuevo which is near Puerto de Mazarron.It is an excellent site on the beach with very good facilities. The weather is also wonderful this time of year.It is not expensive.If you stay less than 34 days it is 16 euros a night longer than this drops to 11.9 euros a night which also includes electric.

There are also sites at Isla Plana, Aguilas and near Murcia itself. Also La Manga is not far away if you like sites with excess of 1000 pitches!

I would also suggest that you give some thought to your gas and what you will use as it it is always a problem in Spain.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

What are the sizes of the parcelas at Mazarron, I looked at the site earlier and thought it too tight for an ARV.

Have you tried the excellent English breakfast in the cafe just outside the entrance. One of the best I have ever tasted conplete with black pudding.

Ian
Three Green


----------

